# Where to go for a putter fitting near London



## Mitchell89 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm looking to go for a putter fitting. I would like to go somewhere that has a SAM putt lab or an equivalent. 

I'm worried at the moment that I'm hitting my putts with the face slightly closed so I'm sometimes missing left and to counteract this I'm sometimes pushing my putts. The main reason for me going is to get a bit more information on my putting and I would be happy to get a new putter if it will help me. Also I would like to try a counter balance putter as I'm sometimes a bit jittery on very short putts and thought this could help me. 

Anyone know a good place to go for this type of thing? I remember seeing the odyssey fitting opportunity on the forum but didn't hear anything about it afterwards and was wondering where they went to do it. 

Thanks


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 29, 2016)

Would be interested in this too, I know they have a facility at Silvermere (M25/A3 junction) but not sure about what equipment is in there. I would guess its decent as its quite new, artificial green looks nice from the big window when you walk to the range. Not publicised on the website from what I can tell.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 29, 2016)

I had mine done at HB Golf Academy near Ashford Kent. Howard has got a full SAM set up there.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 29, 2016)

These guys are meant to be good

http://www.londonputtingacademy.com


----------



## steve (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi callaway offer a free fitting experience at there fitting centre its down that way.All you have to do is ask a stockist to book you in.


----------



## steve (Apr 29, 2016)

sorry its odyssey putters at uk.callawaygolf.com


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't know what you class as near, but this place is near junction 12 of the M1

http://emgolf.co.uk/product/putter-fitting-1-hour/


----------



## Mitchell89 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks. I've booked a session in with the london putting centre next week. It's what I was looking for, although it's a bit out of my way. 

I might have tried the odyssey fitting centre but my club doesn't sell callaway clubs so it seemed a hassle to get an appointment.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 29, 2016)

Quntic system is very good and I prefer it to the SAM. 

Be prepared for some bad data!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2016)

Check out Pachesham golf centre near Leatherhead who off a Sam lab for putter fittings. Odyssey will do a fitting out of their facility near Chessington World of Adventures but think you need to book through a pro


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 29, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			I had mine done at HB Golf Academy near Ashford Kent. Howard has got a full SAM set up there.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get your irons from him too? You probably hit your 7 iron about 170 yards then.....


----------

